# Will XT shifters work with Tiagra?



## superbad (Aug 18, 2008)

I am looking to convert my previous road bike to a flat bar. The bike currently has Tiagra Triple (9-speed) components, and I have a spare set of 9-speed XT shifters I could use. I am fairly certain the RD will work, but not so certain on the FD. Thanks for reading and hopefull answering.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

The RD will work as long as you match the speeds of the shifters with the cassette. The FD is a different story, though, because the pull ratios are different. You will find that the XT front shifter will pull too much cable per shift so you lose the trim feature since the trim will get you to the largest chainring. What I ended up doing was to route the cable over the anchor bolt and try to attach it as high as possible on the lever arm. It worked correctly after that.


----------

